
MapReduce is not functional programming - charlieegan3
https://medium.com/@jkff/mapreduce-is-not-functional-programming-39109a4ba7b2#.xg2litvsp
======
workitout
I like languages that let me write a sub-routine when that makes sense and a
function when that makes sense.

